
Torvalds dumps Kernel.org for Github after breach - server102
http://prohackingtricks.blogspot.com/2011/09/torvalds-dumps-kernelorg-for-github.html
======
madhouse
Gee, what a sensationalist title. Luckily, only the title, but still.

